# quonset hut shed



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

are qounset sheds good or bad whats y'all's opinion


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

For What?


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

How big ? And where. location in your profile please it really does help with answers.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Hay,equipment ect maybe frame up and insulate part of it for shop
I am located north central Arkansas
I thought my profile specified that(sorry)


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

It may need to be updated? If its tall enough sounds like a winner there are some bigones around here with the ends doored with sliders. If its not tall enough set it on stem walls. Martin


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

In snow country can't economically set on stem walls, they try to spread. Humidity can be a problem inside sometimes too. They make some with straight walls the first 10 ft so they are a bit more useful.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

bluefarmer said:


> Hay,equipment ect maybe frame up and insulate part of it for shop
> I am located north central Arkansas
> I thought my profile specified that(sorry)


Bluefarmer, you can edit your profile and add your state location or general area or specific area...all are acceptable. Once you edit your profile it will show up in your post profile. Thanks.

Regards, Mike


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I don't like those half culverts.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

barnrope said:


> I don't like those half culverts.


Its hard to hang stuff on the walls. Not really my style.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I'll try to update from the computer afterwhile. Kinda hard doin it from this smarter than me phone. Thanks for the responses


----------

